# lost reference help



## mormodes (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm looking for the reference/link to a large study done by (Kew?? the UK??) in the past (1-2yrs??) that compared 5 genetic regions of Paph genome. Or that's the way I remember it, and that's the problem. 
I've tried googling this in as many ways as I can and can't find the study. So obviously I'm misremembering either the dates, the authors or something. Hence my question marks.
Anyone know the study? 
Any help?


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 25, 2017)

Have you tried searching the Kew website, kew.org. I tried a search for "paphiopedilum genome study kew" and got a lot of hits but I don't know exactly what it is you're looking for.


----------



## naoki (Apr 25, 2017)

Is this it?

Yap, J.W., 2016. Molecular and Genome Evolution in the Malesian Slipper Orchids (Paphiopedilum section Barbata) (Doctoral dissertation, Queen Mary University of London). (pdf link in here)?

Or this?
Lee, Y.I., Chang, F.C. and Chung, M.C., 2017. Distinct Distribution Patterns of 45S rDNA and 5S rDNA-NTS–Related Repeats Display Diverse Karyotypes in Paphiopedilum. In Orchid Biotechnology III (pp. 23-50).
Vancouver


----------



## mormodes (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Paphluvr and naoki. Neither of these are the paper I was looking for. And Paphluvr I tried using your phrase at kew (like you suggested) and none of the articles (in the 1st 2 pages) were what I was looking for...
Dang, the mind is a terrible thing to waste, LOL!
Well thanks for your help and if I find it I'll let you know.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 26, 2017)

Found it! It was a thesis: 
Phylogenetics, genome size evolution and population genetics of slipper orchids in the subfamily Cypripedioideae (Orchidaceae)
Thesis submitted by
Araya Chochai
http://bbktheses.da.ulcc.ac.uk/88/1/cp_Fullversion-2014ChochaiAphdBBK.pdf


----------



## JAB (Apr 26, 2017)

Phewwwwww, that is some thick readin'!!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2017)

For a rainy day.....


----------

